# Kraken dominion lawsuit



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe we will all get our wish and something concrete will be brought out in court.

Dominion is suing the kraken for $1.3 billion in defamation, doesn't rule out adding Trump to the suit.

Fox and Newsmax already had to retract all their Dominion andSmartmatic voter machine stories under threat of lawsuit.

It will be interesting to see how this goes down.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

After the questions about Dominion Voting Machines arose Elections Canada watched as social media posts from Canadians began wondering if the last federal election had been rigged by the dubious voting machines. The tweets were linked to the U.S. election and unverified claims from U.S. President Donald Trump and his allies that automatic vote tabulators were to blame for his loss to Joe Biden.

In order to educate uninformed Canadians on Nov. 16, Elections Canada had to tweet that we only uses paper ballots counted by hand in a bid to educate Canadians. Fill them out with pencils we do. Little pencils like when you play golf.

On Nov. 17, Trump turned the tweet upside down by pointing to it as proof of the conspiracy against him. He said Canada does not use the machines because they are rigged and can not be trusted. Venezuela has a connection to the machines blah blah blah.

Federal Elections, by law use the paper and pencil. Provincial elections and every other election in Canada does use them and another automated tabulator.

Anyway Dominion has had enough and they are right ******. They may sue Trump as well.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.npr.org/2021/01/08/95483697 ... in-damages

I didn't pay much attention to the article but it does have the 120+ page court filing that makes for some interesting reading detailing out the nefarious history of powell's claims, people who signed the affidavits and some of the so called expert witnesses.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for that link. Looks like an interesting read alright.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SD....

It will be interesting to see if Domion wins or not.

Because it will be the same for Twitter, Facebook, CNN, etc. All of these "news" networks or media. Yes FACEBOOK has a "news" feed or link.

This all goes back to CNN getting sued by the Covington kids.

Hey I am all for this if people don't get "reliable" stories and just go off on a whim (which 99% of media is now) they should be held liable. Just like I stated awhile back that I could have a "source" and that could be the local drunk sitting on the corner bar stool. But I dont have to "name" the source or anything. Just call it "reliable". I am if you want to get to it.... a "reliable" source that works at the Whitehouse... could be a janitor! oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Im disappointed the republicans did nothingvwhen the had a chsnce to take awsy the 230 ?????? whatever when the did the defence bill. That may get them off the hook. but then some have a contract with their servers and may have recourse.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe Biden has come out as against section 230 as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> I believe Biden has come out as against section 230 as well.


Thats no surprise, and I suppose the RINOs doing nothing shouldnt surprise me either. They are really more democrat, but run as reoublicans because they come from communities where a democrat cant win.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I thought I read that everyone in congress has issues with Section 230. It is just they can't agree what to do. Also I read that the Dem's wanted to "wait" to do something after the election. Again that last statement could be bogus....but I know I read that somewhere. SOmething along the lines of lets address this after the election to give it better thought.

But all sides see how this is an issue with freedom of speech. It is scary that some citizens are too blinded to actually see how this is a huge issue and should scare the hell out of everyone.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This shows you how all of this stuff with Twitter, Facebook, etc with the censoring also with them "cancelling" Parler. Should scare the hell out of everyone.

It is what I have been talking about. A few controlling what we the people see for information and opinion. BTW... most of these "big tech" people dont lean towards the conservative side of the spectrum... or even float around the middle. That is why I keep saying....who is the party closer to the Nazi's of germany and who is controlling the information the people get.... it isn't conservatives. :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think it's funny that now they are worried about this and monopolistic power of some companies.

Where have they been as the meat packing, agriscience, phone and other industries have been consolidated into just a few mega companies.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I think it's funny that now they are worried about this and monopolistic power of some companies.
> 
> Where have they been as the meat packing, agriscience, phone and other industries have been consolidated into just a few mega companies.


They have brought law suits and reigned down legislation on those industries when companies "tried" to monopolize. But with "technolongy" and Section 230.... they gave these companies protections, tax benefits, grants to move forwards, etc. Now those companies are monopolizing or were not getting treated the same as the ones you listed.

BTW... with the businesses or industries you listed.... how many of them are trying to control information, news, speech, etc??? NONE OF THEM.

Is funny you go right to "whataboutism" instead of acknowledging the problem. :eyeroll: If you dont think they crack down... look at the whole 5G stuff. Look at how they did crack down on cell phone companies from "merging".... look how they regulated the beer industry. Pretty much INBEV owns budwieser, miller, and I believe Coors..... but yet they put regulations on them so they can't "inflate" prices, cut out the other brands, etc. But this is a different subject....

But this is a huge issue with Big Tech.... and like I keep saying... They all know there is an issue it is just that they dont agree on what to do or "when" to do it. One side didn't want to do anything before an election because of certain reasons.... that we dont know.

BTW.... anyone see the interview with I believe 60 Mins.... where Pelosi goes off and says... SHE DIDNT HOLD UP AID for the people... but then in the next breathe says she did hold up aid. :eyeroll:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like Rudy can be added to the list Dominion is done playing with now as he is being sued as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> One side didn't want to do anything before an election because of certain reasons.... that we dont know.


 We dont know? I look at it like a criminal court case and a civile court case. One is beyond a shadow of a doubt and the other is by a preponderance of the evidence. The evidence is heavily weighted that the democrats didnt want to do anything because conservatives were being censored. The first amendment to the constitution is freedom of religeon and freedom of speech. Which party in the past when they burned flags relied on protection of the constitution? Today which party often criticizes the constitution and wants to limit speech with "hate speech" laws? Its abundantly clear which party and for what reasons. RINO attitudes are why I have lost respect for the republican party.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Looks like Rudy can be added to the list Dominion is done playing with now as he is being sued as well.


If Dominion didnt cheat they certainly created the mess. These machines should not even have the capability to go online. Also our votes shoukd never go overseas. If our election is to ever regain integrity it will need to be paper ballots hand counted by a minimum two opposing party people. What excuse could there possibly be against this? Speed of elections and easof voting are no excuse for giving up election integrity. What it does do is further divide Americans who have little trust in each other now. Since the integrity of this electikn is in question everyone for the sake of unity should be calling for an investigation... Even if the fraud was not sufficient to change anything it should not go unpunished. If you dont think it divides people Ill tell you right now I woukd never trust those who try to minimize it. It has destroyed trust among people.



> Is funny you go right to "whataboutism" instead of acknowledging the problem. :eyeroll:


 Again this destroys trust. Do people really think we are so stupid we are not familiar with deflection? Liberals self identify a intellectuals and everyone ekse as sub intelligent. If they were as superior as they think themselves to be they wouldnt be so obviously disrespectful. I notice when they ooint out Trumps indesretions I will acknowledge and point out Bidens. Immediately they will accuse me of deflecting so they should know when they are. The difference is as I said I wikl acknowledge Trumps prkblems, then counter with more seriouse problems of his opponent. This isnt deflecting, but counterpoint and showing their bias.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Rudy can be added to the list Dominion is done playing with now as he is being sued as well.
> ...


Except they weren't online and didn't go overseas (proven false). That was all part of trumps fantasy land. Remember the supposed raid in Germany, that didn't happen and no military personnel were killed as claimed? Or when they supposedly had one of the machines, except they didn't and never showed they did. Or when they supposedly hacked into one, except they didn't and the only proof ever offered on any of these wild scenarios was someone stating them. No evidence and no proof was the entire basis of the stop the steal movement. When one wild claim was debunked then they just came up with a new one.

These lawsuits will undoubtably take months but I highly doubt there will be any settlement because Dominions business is ruined unless they prove in court this was an entire farce. The proof will come out, and it will most likely be very bad for Rudy, Sidney, Donald and their supporting conspirators.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Im not talking about radical claims SDBF. I am saying that these machines should not have the capabilith to go on line so thete can be no questioning. I am also saying that no information of any kind concerning our election shoukd go overseas. No one should be against secure elections. It shoukd be paper ballots and those ballots shoukd be retained for a minimum of four years, or as long as the elected individual is in office. There should always be a trail if only for the contentment of all the people. I assume those who disagree with me are looking for a path to cheat.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Im not talking about radical claims SDBF. I am saying that these machines should not have the capabilith to go on line so thete can be no questioning. I am also saying that no information of any kind concerning our election shoukd go overseas. No one should be against secure elections. It shoukd be paper ballots and those ballots shoukd be retained for a minimum of four years, or as long as the elected individual is in office. There should always be a trail if only for the contentment of all the people. I assume those who disagree with me are looking for a path to cheat.


But you are arguing items that are left up to the individual states or didn't happen. States decide what is and isn't used for ballots and identification of such ballots.

I agree there are always changes to be made and addressed, and typically they are. But there is no evidence of voting machines being connected to the internet or the info going overseas.

The only connection was the computers used to report numbers as the counts were verified, which is twice removed because the voting machine and then the tabulators were not connected. Tabulators put the counts on flash drives then delivered to the computers for reporting.

In the past, 2015-2017 there was an audit that did identify some tabulators in different states that had internal modems, but the modems were removed due to this concern. Initially the modems were included to offer instant transmission of the tabulations.

The biggest issue is elections and election systems are historically underfunded and/or ignored until they end up with a hanging Chad fiasco like Florida had.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But you are arguing items that are left up to the individual states


 It makes no difference things need to be more secure regardless.
One thing beyond dispute the people in Pennsylvania changed the rules without authority.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > But you are arguing items that are left up to the individual states
> 
> 
> It makes no difference things need to be more secure regardless.
> One thing beyond dispute the people in Pennsylvania changed the rules without authority.


You mean how the penn legislature passed a law almost a year prior but then did nothing to fund or actually make up guidance for the law for election workers, counties and districts.

The election departments had no other recourse but to go through the courts because the state legislature failed to do anything other than passing a law, making mail in voting legal, but then delivered zero guidance or administrative rules for election personnel to follow to make it happen. They needed a set of rules, the legislature failed to do their elected duty, so they went through the courts to get it done.

The law was changed legally by the legislature, then the legislature failed to put into place the mechanism to make the law they passed happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why do your points always benefit the democrats. Your a republican ------- riiiight.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Why do your points always benefit the democrats. Your a republican ------- riiiight.


My point benefits nobody.

I couldn't even tell you who controls the Penn legislature by party.

But I do know that it was both republicans and democrats that failed via the legislature and both republicans and democrats that took it to court to fix it.

I don't predispose my judgement


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know the extent of fraud in our election, but I am very sure there was some. I disagree with you because you appear to make light of it not taking it serious. My position is our politicians and judicial are so corrupt and honest person has no chance in the political arena or the courts. The judges are in fear to do their job. Fear of what you may ask. Fear of ANTIFA and their like burning down more of America. Our judges are cowards all the way to the supreme court. Also they are self centered wanting to advance in a Biden administration.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I don't know the extent of fraud in our election, but I am very sure there was some. I disagree with you because you appear to make light of it not taking it serious. My position is our politicians and judicial are so corrupt and honest person has no chance in the political arena or the courts. The judges are in fear to do their job. Fear of what you may ask. Fear of ANTIFA and their like burning down more of America. Our judges are cowards all the way to the supreme court. Also they are self centered wanting to advance in a Biden administration.


I am pretty sure there is some level of fraud in every election. But I am also pretty sure that the level is fairly small given how much it has been studied and the sheer lack of any legal evidence provided.

The statistics are there for anyone to go find. Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, argued before state lawmakers that his office needed special power to prosecute voter fraud, because he knew of 100 such cases in his state. After being granted these powers, he has brought *six* such cases, of which only four have been successful. The secretary has also testified about his review of 84 million votes cast in 22 states, which yielded 14 instances of fraud referred for prosecution, which amounts to a 0.00000017 percent fraud rate. Even those that claim it loudly simply can't find it.

From my view, Trump was the one trying to steal the election by any means necessary, regardless of the complete lack of evidence. He got suckered in by the looney toons like Sidney Powell, Rudy Guiliani and Lin Wood.

The level of fraud necessary to change a result in any of the battleground states would have made it almost impossible to hide and fairly easy to find a trail. A legally provable trail at that because the election systems are all staffed and watched by both republican and democrats alike. It simply isn't there.

The Dominion lawsuits will be interesting because of this as Dominions side is easy to prove, all the claims by those being sued are in print all over. The claims and their evidence, or lack thereof, will become very evident when this all shakes out and it will settle it once and for all.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I am pretty sure there is some level of fraud in every election. But I am also pretty sure that the level is fairly small given how much it has been studied and the sheer lack of any legal evidence provided.


YOu are correct.... BUUUUUTTTTT... This year was the most "mail in" votes ever. Not just absentee... but straight MAIL IN. So it is a new factor that hasn't been studied enough. What has been studied is that vote via mail can suseptible to fraud. This is even with Absentee ballots which you need to jump thru hoops. Where what happened this past election with ballots getting mailed directly to voters who didn't even ask for them... happened. That is something new and hasn't been studied yet. Or not enough data out there yet to go one way or another.

So some of your "data" isn't 100% fool proof or 100% correct. I am not saying it is wrong either. It needs more study. Remember we are just about 3 months from the election. How long did it take to "finalize" the election... so the data still really hasn't been studied or collected on this unprecidented act of mail in voting. Or how the voting was done. IT IS A 1 TIME THING.... not year and years and years of data. One year... and it happened less than 3 months ago. Time will tell if the "mail in" was a huge fraud or not. It could slide pretty easy once the data is all run thru. We just dont know. But there is enough irregularities that happened that the WHOLE SYSTEM needs to be looked at and adjustments made. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sidney Powell is actually using this as a defense against her defamation lawsuit with dominion:

"No reasonable person would conclude that her accusations were truly factual".

So the servers, overseas raids, counting issues, internet connections and everything else she brought up she just admitted was manufactured garbage, or as Donald would say, "Fake News".

Remember when she had trumps ear, visited the White House and was promoting using martial law?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The level of fraud in this past election was massive. You are buying into what the Democrats and their news media lackies are shoveling you.

If you honestly believe that creepy Joe Biden got 80 million votes, you are either lying to yourself because you believe what the democrats are saying, or you are terribly naïve, in which case I have a bridge I can sell you, cheap.

Yeah, I know, The American Thinker is not necessarily the best source of info, but read the article and ponder what it means for the future of the US.

https://www.americanthinker.com/article ... fraud.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see a judge has agreed that Michigan broke the voting laws.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I see a judge has agreed that Michigan broke the voting laws.


I also think there is another state in the same boat.... but cant remember.

Here is something to ponder as well. Especially in IOWA right now. A house of rep member won BY 6 VOTES..... yep only 6. IT was counted and re counted and recounted again... then certified.... Now Pelosi is trying to use a procedure in the house to over turn that and get the Dem into the house.....

NOW BEFORE ANYONE GOES OFF AND SAYS.... WELL TRUMP DID IT AND YOU WERE OK.... ummmm... big difference... TRUMP WENT THRU THE COURTS. This example above hasn't even done that part yet. I have no problem with them contesting in the court system and what not. But they didn't even do that option. Something to think about if you dont think things are not passing the smell test.

How about the two bills HR1 and SR1..... striking down voter ID laws states have in place? Registering people to vote if they have any dealing with the goverment (applying for welfare, food stamps, SS benefits, etc), how about making all FELONS eligible to vote? Even in these two bills they acknowledge that illegal immigrants will vote so they put in a clause that if they get caught they are ABSOLVED of any wrong doing because the system registered them.... yeah... think about it... THEY HAVE TO PUT THAT CLAUSE IN THIS BILL!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Any fool can see what they are doing and anyone who denies it is as dishonest as they are. Let me make that crystal clear. If you brother, sister, mother, neighbor, anyone says this isn't to cheat on an election they are as big a liars as the politicians. It's time to call them what they are. So far they have felt no peer pressure, but they sure have put it on us. Now it's push back time.


----------

